# koopor plus tc 200w Bildschirm ist nur teilweise aktiv!



## Desrupt0r (28. November 2015)

Hey Community,

ich habe nun seit einigen Tagen mit vapen angefangen, und mir folgendes Gerät gekauft:

koopor plus tc 200w 
Smok Koopor Plus TC 200 Watt Box (KP200), 68,85 €

Hat auch wirklich gut funktioniert bzw. funktioniert immer noch, aber der Bildschirm der normalerweise Temperatur, Watt etc. anzeigt zeigt nicht mehr alles. Ich kann zwar mit einem Tripple-Tap in das Menü und dort wird mir auch alles angezeigt, aber wenn ich dann wie oben gesagt eines der Sachen einstellen möchte erscheint nichts! Ich denke mal ich habe mich irgendwie verdrückt und nun ist das ganze ausgestellt...

Wäre froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, vielleicht kann man das Ding ja per System Update zurücksetzen oder die Funktion einfach wieder einstellen.

Grüße, 

Desruptor


----------

